

Show HN: GridCentric - High Performance Cloud Computing - tsmith
http://www.gridcentriclabs.com/

======
tsmith
Hi all,

We were inspired by our friends at AeroFS to do a little show-and-tell and
solicit some feedback. Specifically, we'd like to know:

\- Is it apparent what we are actually selling?

\- Is it apparent how it is different from other cloud / virtualization
stacks?

\- What are some key things we should focus on to increase conversions (i.e.
to get more people to sign up for trials etc)?

Any feedback/advice on who we should be targeting both for our current compute
farm product as well as customer development for our upcoming enterprise
product is also much appreciated.

Of course, any other feedback/advice is also appreciated!

Thanks in advance, Tim

~~~
shazow
This is the coolest point to me:

"GridCentric enables on-demand scale by distributing virtual machine state to
hundreds of processors in seconds."

Or more specifically, the concept of being able to "fork a VM into hundreds of
instances in seconds."

That's what I'd want to see as a big tagline somewhere. Also I'd want to see a
few concrete scenarios where this is super useful.

~~~
tsmith
Thanks! Yeah, the "VM fork" thing is something we have trouble getting across
to the general population. That probably should have been the title of this
post though.

